# Husky Cement Mixer



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Post the model ---there might be a manual on line--

Or a picture of the shaft---


----------



## jkmorris78 (Aug 25, 2009)

*1/2 HP Portable Cement Mixer *

Model # 105890DPT It came from Home Depot. There is a threaded rod inside the drum that I was able to remove but the pin in the shaft behind the drum won't budge...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I googled Husky cement mixer repair manual 105890dpt----and your post was #1 on the search:laughing:

No luck on the manual---Just a thought if someone here can't help--

Depot rental centers have a tool maintenance guy--they tend to be pretty good sources of information--as they fix so many different tools---ask them if they could look at the machine and tell you how to pop off the barrel---Mike---


----------



## pawonfire (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a husky cement mixer, not sure which model number. To take mine apart:

Remove the T-handle bolt inside the barrel. I had to use a large hammer, since there was a bit of dried cement around the bolt. Since I already had the hammer out, I spent some time beating the rest of the dried cement out of the barrel. Figured it would be lighter when I took it off.

Next, grab ahold of the barrel and pull. You may have to rock it to unstick the barrel from the shaft.

The frame disassembled by removing various cotter pins.


----------



## uncle walt (Mar 29, 2021)

pawonfire said:


> I have a husky cement mixer, not sure which model number. To take mine apart:
> 
> Remove the T-handle bolt inside the barrel. I had to use a large hammer, since there was a bit of dried cement around the bolt. Since I already had the hammer out, I spent some time beating the rest of the dried cement out of the barrel. Figured it would be lighter when I took it off.
> 
> ...


is that bolt a right or left thread.beat on that thing and it wont budge either way.also heated it...no go


----------

